# What do I need to know about wood lathes?



## Musclenut (Aug 14, 2009)

I've always wanted a wood lathe. I've always thought it would be a great hobbie so I finaly decided to start looking for one. What do I need to know about wood lathes and the hand tools before I buy one.
Thanks!


----------



## trimmmed (Aug 14, 2009)

What do you want to turn? 

Your question is tough to give a definitive, all inclusive answer to, but I will say to try and not go too cheap on stuff when you start out, get fewer higher quality items instead. If you like turning, having good stuff makes it fun. If it turns out you don't like turning, you will be able to sell your stuff fast and get most of your money back. It can get expensive!


----------



## Musclenut (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure I'll like turning. I'm interested in bowls, plates, spindles. Things of that nature. I'f got a few projects in mind. One is spindles for a stair case in my house. Every spindle is different. Turned in what ever way that I'm in the mood to make that day.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont know what part of Kentucky you are in but there are Woodcraft stores in both Lexington and Louisville. The one in Louisville is off of exit 15 in J-Town and the one in Lexington is at the corner of Man of War Blvd and Palumbo. If you are close to one stop in and try to get a feel of what they have and as already advised try to get as much of a machine that you can afford. The guys at the Lexington store are great people and they have demos every weekend. I bought a new Delta Midi 46-460VS with a 12.5" swing from them a few months back and it is an awesome lathe. Im saving my change now to buy the bed extension. Best of luck to ya!!


----------



## Musclenut (Aug 14, 2009)

What is swing on a lathe?


----------



## dustytools (Aug 15, 2009)

Swing is the distance between the bed and the center of the centers times two.


----------



## buicken (Aug 16, 2009)

woodcraft has great stuff.
The stores near me offer woodworking classes. 
That might be a good place to start turning before you spend $$$$.


----------



## demographic (Aug 16, 2009)

Our local college does wood turning courses, seems like the best way to find out the basics would be to take a short course with someone who knows the ropes.

That way you find out whats good and whats not.


----------



## arbadacarba (Aug 16, 2009)

Make sure it is heavy and bolt it to the floor if possible. The cheap ones chatter a lot because of vibration and twist.


----------



## Longshot (Aug 21, 2009)

Considerations: 
-length between centers
-swing over bed
-single speed/variable speed [belt change or hand wheel]
-power [HP/drive/ phase]
-weight [heavy is good] and mass [dampens vibration]
-if buying used, check all bearings for wobble
-fittings [tool rests, base, centers, drives, chucks and face plates]

Wear protection when turning!


----------



## Musclenut (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Longshot that was quite helpful. 

I would like to know more about attachments and chucks.


----------



## Longshot (Aug 30, 2009)

There's all kind of stuff available, and quality plays big in this area. Older, used parts might have started life as quality pieces, but wear/damage takes a toll, which will surely reveal itself in your work. Careful buying used.
My preferences lean towards a spur drive and a live cup center for most spindle work [avoid the low-cost, import, live centers ]. 
Select two sizes of machined steel or finely cast face plates, sized to your lathe and intended work [3" and 6" serve well for a 12" lathe].
Options: A self-centering, four-jaw chuck can get pricey, but is a useful something you'll probably end up with if you do much turning. A drill chuck on an appropriate taper is also handy.
Time at the lathe will tell you what else you need/want.
~Longshot


----------



## bobland (Aug 31, 2009)

Go to this site and register. Search thru the forum and you will find more then you want to know about lathes.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## Ted J (Sep 6, 2009)

Musclenut said:


> I've always wanted a wood lathe. I've always thought it would be a great hobbie so I finaly decided to start looking for one. What do I need to know about wood lathes and the hand tools before I buy one.
> Thanks!



Go here, read it: http://smartflix.com/store/video/547/Making-Bowls-With-Bill-Grumbine

Go here, buy it: http://www.wonderfulwood.com/newdvd.html

Go home, and watch it.

Have fun,
Ted

You might as well get the double DVD set if your gonna buy!

PS: forgot to add this link... lotsa stuff to look at!!! http://www.aroundthewoods.com/


----------



## john taliaferro (Sep 30, 2009)

*cards*

you will need a couple of new cards. lot good info, their a large club their close the american association of woodtuners. most of us have more than one lathe. they just appear. just clean up when your done. it relly is a cheep hobby, unless u figger in truck trailer saws .my frend and i have been acused of leaving wood in yards . i can walk in the shop after work and make a bowl finish after supper all done . johnt


----------

